# Proposta di modifica norma sui messaggi privati



## TradiAdmin (19 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è il testo attualmente vigente

è causa di ban permanente e definitivo:
La pubblicazione di dati  sensibili degli utenti (nome,cognome,numero telefonico, etc...) o di  conversazioni private, senza eccezioni

questo è come si propone di modificarlo.   si attendono pareri e non flames,grazie.

é motivo di ban pemanente:
la pubblicazione di dati sensibili degli utenti (nome,cognome,indirizzo,numero telefonico,etc...),senza eccezioni

la pubblicazione di conversazioni private contenenti elementi sensibili o in ogni caso atti ad identificare uno o più forumisti o rivelanti questioni intime e personali,senza eccezioni
la pubblicazione di conversazioni private, prive dei summenzionati elementi,può essere consentita solo previo consenso e della parte o delle parti controinteressata/e E dell'Amministrazione.
ove manchino uno o entrambi i consensi, la sanzione prevista è del ban non inferiore a giorni 10.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sembra che così possa essere una soluzione...:up:


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2015)

io sono d'accordo


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

ho risposto dall'altra parte ... 

Ripeto qui. Grazie, perché così il dialogo ha un suo valido perché. 
Si, per me va bene. 

Me lo studio poi in tranquillità ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

Per me va bene


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2015)

concordo pero ancora devo capire perche stelladimare, o stellamarina, quello che e', non e' stata bannata, o puntita whatsoever, anche lei ha scritto cosa JB le aveva scritto in privato trattandolo da deficente e dicendogli di scusarsi con Lui.
voglio il ban di stelladimare.


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> concordo pero ancora devo capire perche stelladimare, o stellamarina, quello che e', non e' stata bannata, o puntita whatsoever,* anche lei ha scritto cosa JB le aveva scritto in privato trattandolo da deficente *e dicendogli di scusarsi con Lui.
> voglio il ban di stelladimare.



ma davvero?


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> concordo pero ancora devo capire perche stelladimare, o stellamarina, quello che e', non e' stata bannata, o puntita whatsoever, anche lei ha scritto cosa JB le aveva scritto in privato trattandolo da deficente e dicendogli di scusarsi con Lui.
> voglio il ban di stelladimare.



Ciao

trattato da deficiente? Ci devo pensare. 
L'ho ritenuto più come un ricatto morale. Nel senso, se lui si scusa, vuol dire che ci tiene. Allora se vuole che lo scuso, deve fare come dico io. Mi sono spiegata? 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Può andare... ma la questione di parlare del contenuto di un privato senza materialmente pubblicarlo?

Era un'altra cosa che è venuta fuori nella discussione dei giorni scorsi...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> trattato da deficiente? Ci devo pensare.
> L'ho ritenuto più come un ricatto morale. Nel senso, se lui si scusa, vuol dire che ci tiene. Allora se vuole che lo scuso, deve fare come dico io. Mi sono spiegata?
> ...


io l ho intesa cosi. JB non aveva scritto da nessuna parte che aveva scritto l mp di scuse a stella e lei invece l ha scritti subito: JB mi ha chiesto scusa in MP, allora deve farlo anche conm LUI e non so che altro...c'e' ancora credo...
qualcuno ha chiesto a JB se gli stava bene che stella dicesse a tutti del suo MP? non mi sembra


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2015)

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/21830-per-stella-e-lui?p=1488757&highlight=#post1488757


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io l ho intesa cosi. JB non aveva scritto da nessuna parte che aveva scritto l mp di scuse a stella e lei invece l ha scritti subito: JB mi ha chiesto scusa in MP, allora deve farlo anche conm LUI e non so che altro...c'e' ancora credo...
> qualcuno ha chiesto a JB se gli stava bene che stella dicesse a tutti del suo MP? non mi sembra



Ciao

credo, che stella non si sia resa conto di riportare il contenuto - capito e interpretato a modo suo - di un MP in pubblico. Perché il privato, deve rimanere privato. 
NO, nessuno ha chiesto a JB. Da lì è sorta quella reazione di pubblicare i MP (tra qui, due dei suoi, proprio per specificare, cosa è accaduto realmente). In questo è stato frettoloso e impulsivo. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *credo, che stella non si sia resa conto di riportare il contenuto - capito e interpretato a modo suo - di un MP in pubblico. Perché il privato, deve rimanere privato. *
> NO, nessuno ha chiesto a JB. Da lì è sorta quella reazione di pubblicare i MP (tra qui, due dei suoi, proprio per specificare, cosa è accaduto realmente). In questo è stato frettoloso e impulsivo.
> ...


rispondo male sienne, ma non a te, lo chiarisco subito, rispondo male al sistema...
sul neretto:
non me ne frega nulla. ha sbagliato pure lei, o dobbiamo essere piu buoni e gentili? perche poi? perche tradita e lasciata? perche nuova e inconsapevole? 
scrive e legge da un anno.
hanno colpe entrambi esattamente come fu al tempo di stermy e alex, ma solo stermy fu inizialmente bannato.
io l avevo detto di non creare precedenti.


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> rispondo male sienne, ma non a te, lo chiarisco subito, rispondo male al sistema...
> sul neretto:
> *non me ne frega nulla. ha sbagliato pure lei*, o dobbiamo essere piu buoni e gentili? perche poi? perche tradita e lasciata? perche nuova e inconsapevole?
> scrive e legge da un anno.
> ...



Ciao

sinceramente? Non frega neanche a me. Ha sbagliato e come se non ha sbagliato. Scherziamo?
In questo concordo. E non centra nulla se tradita, confusa ecc. verissimo. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente? Non frega neanche a me. Ha sbagliato e come se non ha sbagliato. Scherziamo?
> In questo concordo. E non centra nulla se tradita, confusa ecc. verissimo.
> ...


solo questo dicevo. e concordiamo  gradisci un te mia cara?


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> solo questo dicevo. e concordiamo  gradisci un te mia cara?



Ciao

volentieri ... 

senza zucchero ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> rispondo male sienne, ma non a te, lo chiarisco subito, rispondo male al sistema...
> sul neretto:
> non me ne frega nulla. ha sbagliato pure lei, o dobbiamo essere piu buoni e gentili? perche poi? perche tradita e lasciata? perche nuova e inconsapevole?
> scrive e legge da un anno.
> ...


quando succede qualcosa,qualsiasi decisione crea un precedente.  compreso il non prendere decisioni.

la faccenda di Stelladimare andava sviscerata meglio,per capire se ha mentito o se semplicemente è stata superficiale a scrivere quella cosa.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> volentieri ...
> 
> ...


earl grey o english breakfast? latte o senza latte?


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> earl grey o english breakfast? latte o senza latte?



Ciao

early grey 
con una goccia di latte ...

Quanti spifferi. Volano fantasmi da tutte le parti ... 

Qui, uno, non si annoia mai ... fettuccine?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> early grey
> con una goccia di latte ...
> ...


Le fettuccine col the?! 
Avete gusti strani!!


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le fettuccine col the?!
> Avete gusti strani!!



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho una fame! È tutta la giornata che bevo solo acqua. 
Domani ho le analisi ... :unhappy:


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> early grey
> con una goccia di latte ...
> ...


eddaje!!
come? cinghiale? ragu? tartufo?
intanto cucino anche un bel Wellington per JB non amore mio


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> eddaje!!
> come? cinghiale? ragu? tartufo?
> intanto cucino anche un bel Wellington per JB non amore mio



Ciao

apparecchia la tavola! 
Mamma che fame! ... 

JB, non storcere gli occhi ... tanto sappiamo che sei un buon gustaio. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (19 Gennaio 2015)

Sono d'accordo


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2015)

Sono d accordo pure io.Grazie admin mannaro.Paura.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Concordo sulla modifica.*
Credo che nel forum debba essere tutelata la privacy e la buona educazione è un'altra cosa ed è quella che ci porta anche a scegliere con chi interagire.
Per non essere nebulosa: incontrarsi nel reale non è fatto che riguarda mp ma può esserci chi ritiene che debba essere cosa riservata e chi no.
Comunicare che si conosce una persona è forse maggiore violazione del riportare che qualcuno ci ha detto qualcosa (se non rivela aspetti che non sono stati scritti in chiaro) ma ognuno può decidere se è una cosa che non gradisce.
Eppure nessuno è mai stato neanche considerato rivelatore di fatti privati dicendo che ha conosciuto tizio o caio.
Credo di essere stata nebulosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Considerate solo il grassetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Concordo sulla modifica.*
> Credo che nel forum debba essere tutelata la privacy e la buona educazione è un'altra cosa ed è quella che ci porta anche a scegliere con chi interagire.
> Per non essere nebulosa: incontrarsi nel reale non è fatto che riguarda mp ma può esserci chi ritiene che debba essere cosa riservata e chi no.
> Comunicare che si conosce una persona è forse maggiore violazione del riportare che qualcuno ci ha detto qualcosa (se non rivela aspetti che non sono stati scritti in chiaro) ma ognuno può decidere se è una cosa che non gradisce.
> ...


Ma ti sei mangiata ultimo ?  Sputa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sei mangiata ultimo ?  Sputa


Rileggendomi mi era venuto il dubbio  infatti ho ribadito che andava considerato solo il grassetto.
Giuro che se l'ho mangiato è stato involontariamente. Questo è certo.
Una volta ho mangiato un moscerino :facepalm: non l'avevo voluto.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho capito una cosa 
domanda:
l'amministrazione puó pubblicare il contenuto di un 
messaggio privato...senza il consenso dell'utente?
Parlo di contenuto non di copia di mp...


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito una cosa
> domanda:
> l'amministrazione puó pubblicare il contenuto di un
> messaggio privato...senza il consenso dell'utente?
> Parlo di contenuto non di copia di mp...


No.  proprio no.

esempio pratico: Lunaiena scrive a X per sapere come sta.   privato generico.    pubblicabile?  sì,io almeno darei il consenso; e se lo da anche X,si può pubblicare.

se X lo pubblica senza dirti niente,si prende 10 giorni.    se lo faccio io,vi autorizzo a chiamare la neurodeliri

mi spiego?


----------



## ipazia (19 Gennaio 2015)

Per me va bene.

Ma questa cosa che ha sottolineato anche Lola?



lolapal ha detto:


> Può andare... ma *la questione di parlare del contenuto di un privato senza materialmente pubblicarlo?*
> 
> Era un'altra cosa che è venuta fuori nella discussione dei giorni scorsi...


Io penso che anche in questo caso sia una forma del pubblicare contenuti.

Che ne dici Perplesso?


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me va bene.
> 
> Ma questa cosa che ha sottolineato anche Lola?
> 
> ...


Dico che è quasi impossibile incasellare la cosa.   e che in questa situazione sia meglio usare l'automoderazione.

soprattutto con soggetti come Stelladimare,che anche se è qui da tempo,ha intergito poco in concreto quindi ci può stare che non abbia chiaro quali siano i comportamenti da non tenere.


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> No.  proprio no.
> 
> esempio pratico: Lunaiena scrive a X per sapere come sta.   privato generico.    pubblicabile?  sì,io almeno darei il consenso; e se lo da anche X,si può pubblicare.
> 
> ...


Davvero? 

:festa::festa::festa:

:carneval:


----------



## zadig (19 Gennaio 2015)

più leggo cose, più passa il tempo... e più sono contento di essere un semplice, banale utente.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> No.  proprio no.
> 
> esempio pratico: Lunaiena scrive a X per sapere come sta.   privato generico.    pubblicabile?  sì,io almeno darei il consenso; e se lo da anche X,si può pubblicare.
> 
> ...


si 
ok
grazie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> :festa::festa::festa:
> 
> :carneval:


Se è per questo ci sono giá un sacco di motivi per farlo


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se è per questo ci sono giá un sacco di motivi per farlo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dico che è quasi impossibile incasellare la cosa.   e che in questa situazione sia meglio usare l'automoderazione.
> 
> soprattutto con soggetti come Stelladimare,che anche se è qui da tempo,ha intergito poco in concreto quindi ci può stare che non abbia chiaro quali siano i comportamenti da non tenere.



Esulando da stelladimare. e dai personaggi della vicenda. (di base a me tutta sta vicenda è servita per capire due o tre cose in più e tanto mi basta per le mie valutazioni).

I ban a me non piacciono in generale.

A me piace l'idea di president e feather della decisionalità dell'admin in questi casi. Che poi sia sostenuta da una discussione civile come quella che è avvenuta in questi giorni, mi piace ancora di più. 

Specialmente nei casi difficilmente incasellabili.

(Che sicuramente sarà un problema mio, ma mi farebbe incazzare di meno la pubblicazione di un mio mp, che tendenzialmente so quello che scrivo e quello che metto in privato lo posso mettere anche in pubblico, che l'utilizzo ad cazzum di un mio mp senza citarlo interamente e manipolandolo anche nei contenuti. )

ma siccome invoco la decisionalità dell'admin. ok.

auomoderazione sia.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Concordo sulla modifica.*
> Credo che nel forum debba essere tutelata la privacy e la buona educazione è un'altra cosa ed è quella che ci porta anche a scegliere con chi interagire.
> Per non essere nebulosa: incontrarsi nel reale non è fatto che riguarda mp ma può esserci chi ritiene che debba essere cosa riservata e chi no.
> Comunicare che si conosce una persona è forse maggiore violazione del riportare che qualcuno ci ha detto qualcosa (se non rivela aspetti che non sono stati scritti in chiaro) ma ognuno può decidere se è una cosa che non gradisce.
> ...


Io ho capito. Concordo con te.

Concordo anche con le modifiche.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> più leggo cose, più passa il tempo... e più sono contento di essere un semplice, banale utente.


Quoto!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> più leggo cose, più passa il tempo... e più sono contento di essere un semplice, banale utente.


Ma va ?


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Concordo sulla modifica.*
> Credo che nel forum debba essere tutelata la privacy e la buona educazione è un'altra cosa ed è quella che ci porta anche a scegliere con chi interagire.
> Per non essere nebulosa: incontrarsi nel reale non è fatto che riguarda mp ma può esserci chi ritiene che debba essere cosa riservata e chi no.
> Comunicare che si conosce una persona è forse maggiore violazione del riportare che qualcuno ci ha detto qualcosa (se non rivela aspetti che non sono stati scritti in chiaro) ma ognuno può decidere se è una cosa che non gradisce.
> ...


Sei stata chiarissima...
Certo che per non avere quella accortezza bisogna avere veramente poco buon senso...
Cioè, un conto è dire pubblicamente che si partecipa ad un raduno oppure incontrarsi e dire "vabbè dai domani lo diciamo sul forum che ci siamo visti/e", un conto invece è parlare della conoscenza con una persona senza che questa sia magari d'accordo (per un miliardo e mezzo di motivi) nel mettere al corrente il popolo.
Sì, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei stata chiarissima...
> Certo che per non avere quella accortezza bisogna avere veramente poco buon senso...
> Cioè, un conto è dire pubblicamente che si partecipa ad un raduno oppure incontrarsi e dire "vabbè dai domani lo diciamo sul forum che ci siamo visti/e", un conto invece è parlare della conoscenza con una persona senza che questa sia magari d'accordo (per un miliardo e mezzo di motivi) nel mettere al corrente il popolo.
> Sì, sono d'accordo con te.


QUOTISSIMO moltiplicato per ventimila volte


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Concordo sulla modifica.*
> Credo che nel forum debba essere tutelata la privacy e la buona educazione è un'altra cosa ed è quella che ci porta anche a scegliere con chi interagire.
> Per non essere nebulosa: incontrarsi nel reale non è fatto che riguarda mp ma può esserci chi ritiene che debba essere cosa riservata e chi no.
> Comunicare che si conosce una persona è forse maggiore violazione del riportare che qualcuno ci ha detto qualcosa (se non rivela aspetti che non sono stati scritti in chiaro) ma ognuno può decidere se è una cosa che non gradisce.
> ...



Ciao

si, ciò che avviene nel privato tra due o più utenti - di qualsiasi forma - deve rimanere fuori dal forum, salvo se entrambi (o più) sono in accordo di riportarlo. 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (20 Gennaio 2015)

Non avrebbe senso chiamare messaggi privati e poi renderli pubblici , se no che privato è?
Il ban ci sta


----------



## Don Chisciotte (20 Gennaio 2015)

Essendo da poco iscritto, non so se ho "potere" di esprimere un'opinione, ma lo faccio.

Direi  che la modifica è sensata e più congrua, ma personalmente avrei fatto  in modo che la reitarazione dell'ultimo punto( il ban di 10 giorni)  possa anche portare ad un ban definitivo.

Provo a motivarlo,  anche se può sembrare machiavellico( ma del resto se qui capito che ci  si clona per mettere zizzania direi che niente può essere escluso).

E'  vero che la pubblicazione di dati sensibili ecc.. può creare un danno,  come lo è comunque quello di divulgare dati personali, ma lo può essere  anche quello atto semplicemente a screditare un utente e il suo  screditamento può anche ben valere 10 gironi di ban per qualcuno.

Insomma  una volta può essere sbadataggine, incomprensione della "gravità" ecc..  farlo per esempio per tre volte nel tempo denota un metedo che non può  essere ignorato.

Dico questo perchè gli mp sono generalmente un  buon modo di interagire e mi piacerebbe che "l'attenzione" e la  "proccupazione" se la ponga chi riceve l'mp e non chi lo invia.

In  altri termini trovo più corretto che sia io, che ho ricevuto un mp, ad  averne cura e ben riporre la fiducia datami e non l'altro che dovrebbe  stare lì a pensare cosa scrivere, come scriverlo ecc..( con il risultato  che gli mp perdano molto del loro significato).


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Essendo da poco iscritto, non so se ho "potere" di esprimere un'opinione, ma lo faccio.
> 
> Direi  che la modifica è sensata e più congrua, ma personalmente avrei fatto  in modo che la reitarazione dell'ultimo punto( il ban di 10 giorni)  possa anche portare ad un ban definitivo.
> 
> ...


sì,la reiterazione porterà ad un ban definitivo,perchè una volta può essere leggerezza,due già meno,tre sono malafede.

ad aggiungere una riga ci si mette poco,grazie per l'osservazione


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Gennaio 2015)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> Questo è il testo attualmente vigente
> 
> è causa di ban permanente e definitivo:
> La pubblicazione di dati  sensibili degli utenti (nome,cognome,numero telefonico, etc...) o di  conversazioni private, senza eccezioni
> ...


Approved :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2015)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> Questo è il testo attualmente vigente
> 
> è causa di ban permanente e definitivo:
> La pubblicazione di dati  sensibili degli utenti (nome,cognome,numero telefonico, etc...) o di  conversazioni private, senza eccezioni
> ...



Secondo me 10 giorni sono pochi. C'è chi si farebbe 10 giorni di ban per molto meno......


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2015)

io aggiungerei, tra i possibili motivi di ban, anche i ripetuti insulti e la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli utenti, che mi pare, quantomeno doverosa.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> io aggiungerei, tra i possibili motivi di ban, anche i ripetuti insulti e la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli utenti, che mi pare, quantomeno doverosa.


Per quello esiste l'automoderazione


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> io aggiungerei, tra i possibili motivi di ban, anche i ripetuti insulti e la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli utenti, che mi pare, quantomeno doverosa.



Quoto.


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quello esiste l'automoderazione


si, è vero, ma è poco usata in questi termini, anzi in molti approvano (gli insulti, intendo).


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quello esiste l'automoderazione



E' vero, a volte può capitare che nonostante si cerchi di non rispondere, oppure nonostante si dice chiaramente di smetterla, si continui imperterriti. 
Probabilmente una moderazione su degli insulti continuativi con ban annesso potrebbe evitare a tutti di inquinare 3D dando la possibilità di un certo tipo di dialogo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> si, è vero, ma è poco usata in questi termini, anzi in molti approvano (gli insulti, intendo).


Se è poco usata vuol dire che alla gente sta bene quello che legge.
Essendo un forum automoderato chiedere il ban per insulti, toglierebbe senso all'automoderazione cosa che da sempre abbiamo detto che non vogliamo


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

in più, gli insulti hanno molte facce ... non è la parola in sé. 


Comunque. Quoto farfalla. È un forum automoderato e tale deve rimanere. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *in più, gli insulti hanno molte facce ... non è la parola in sé. *
> 
> ...


quoto.


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se è poco usata vuol dire che alla gente sta bene quello che legge.
> Essendo un forum automoderato chiedere il ban per insulti, toglierebbe senso all'automoderazione cosa che da sempre abbiamo detto che non vogliamo


l'unica volta in cui ho visto automoderazione è stato quando ultimo mise l'avatar raffigurante un pene. in tante si turbarono, ma non per il pene in se ma ...



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in più, *gli insulti hanno molte facce *... non è la parola in sé.
> 
> ...


scusa l'ignoranza, ma non capisco. gli insulti sono insulti. posso dire che non condivido un tuo pensiero, un modo d'agire, insomma che sono in disaccordo su qualcosa, ma posso farlo senza aggiungere che sei demente, merdosa, ignorante, con il cervello da gallina, che non servi ad un cazzo nella vita etc etc. e mi limito perchè non ne sono all'altezza.

però certo ... sono sono parole.


----------



## drusilla (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> l'unica volta in cui ho visto automoderazione è stato quando ultimo mise l'avatar raffigurante un pene. in tante si turbarono, ma non per il pene in se ma ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me hanno dato della troia senza usare nemmeno una parola fuori posto. Se mi sento insultata posso chiedere il ban? Che facciamo con gli insulti, come fb con i capezzoli? Quanta ipocresia Gesù


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> l'unica volta in cui ho visto automoderazione è stato quando ultimo mise l'avatar raffigurante un pene. in tante si turbarono, ma non per il pene in se ma ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

è difficile da capire, se mancano le risorse. Purtroppo non tutti sono stati equipaggiati con tanta bontà dalla natura. Bisogna imparare a farsene una ragione e rimanere tra la propria gente, senza disturbare gli altri. 

È un bel insulto, non trovi? Eppure, non c'è neanche una parola fuori luogo ... 



sienne


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> l'unica volta in cui ho visto automoderazione è stato quando ultimo mise l'avatar raffigurante un pene. in tante si turbarono, ma non per il pene in se ma ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'altro giorno un utente ha fatto riferimento ai napoletani e al vesuvio. lì come la metti?


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2015)

ma quale ipocrisia! 

vabè va.


----------



## Flavia (20 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *A me hanno dato della troia senza usare nemmeno una parola fuori posto.* Se mi sento insultata posso chiedere il ban? Che facciamo con gli insulti, come fb con i capezzoli? Quanta ipocresia Gesù


anche a me, oltre ad altri
appellativi che ti risparmio
donne di malaffare siamo:carneval:


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero, a volte può capitare che nonostante si cerchi di non rispondere, oppure nonostante si dice chiaramente di smetterla, si continui imperterriti.
> Probabilmente una moderazione su degli insulti continuativi con ban annesso potrebbe evitare a tutti di inquinare 3D dando la possibilità di un certo tipo di dialogo.


ultimo, tu sei stata capace, proprio ieri, di dire che il riferimento al vesuvio non era una frase contro i napoletani solo perché conosci chi la ha scritta.
capirai che una cosa che per me è insultante per te può anche non esserlo, per i motivi più svariati.


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile da capire, se mancano le risorse. Purtroppo non tutti sono stati equipaggiati con tanta bontà dalla natura. Bisogna imparare a farsene una ragione e rimanere tra la propria gente, senza disturbare gli altri.
> 
> ...


come sei ... sottile.
bhe certo, la natura non fornisce tutti allo stesso modo, chi più chi meno. vedi ad esempio: le pecore vanno tutte una dietro l'altra senza porsi la domanda di dove effettivamente stiano andando, ma se una esce dal branco, è la cosidette pecora nera. se noti però, le pecore nere si distinguono sempre dal gregge, magari forse solo per il proprio colore.

t'è piaciuto questo?


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> come sei ... sottile.
> bhe certo, la natura non fornisce tutti allo stesso modo, chi più chi meno. vedi ad esempio: le pecore vanno tutte una dietro l'altra senza porsi la domanda di dove effettivamente stiano andando, ma se una esce dal branco, è la cosidette pecora nera. se noti però, le pecore nere si distinguono sempre dal gregge, magari forse solo per il proprio colore.
> 
> t'è piaciuto questo?



Ciao

si ... io sono una pecora verde ... 

Come vedi, è facile. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, tu sei stata capace, proprio ieri, di dire che il riferimento al vesuvio non era una frase contro i napoletani solo perché conosci chi la ha scritta.
> capirai che una cosa che per me è insultante per te può anche non esserlo, per i motivi più svariati.


Eh?

Perchè mi metti parole in bocca che non sono mie. 

Io ho scritto ben altro. 

Te lo scrivo nuovamente: Io ho scritto che il conte per difendersi da insulti continui, insulta lui stesso con frasi razziste, risultando razzista, nel forum. 

Nella realtà lui non è razzista, anzi. Il tutto confermato da Lothar che lo conosce personalmente. 

Riportami le frasi che mi hai appena scritto facendo dei quote o dei copia e vedrai che è come ti sto scrivendo io.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Perchè mi metti parole in bocca che non sono mie.
> 
> ...



Magari, ma solo magari, non ha iniziato lui?
No perchè adesso dire che si sta difendendo dopo tutto quello che ha combinato mi sembra un tantinello eccessivo eh


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> come sei ... sottile.
> bhe certo, la natura non fornisce tutti allo stesso modo, chi più chi meno. vedi ad esempio: le pecore vanno tutte una dietro l'altra senza porsi la domanda di dove effettivamente stiano andando, ma se una esce dal branco, è la cosidette pecora nera. se noti però, le pecore nere si distinguono sempre dal gregge, magari forse solo per il proprio colore.
> 
> t'è piaciuto questo?


ahahhahhaahaahahaa


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Perchè mi metti parole in bocca che non sono mie.
> 
> ...


ultimo, la vostra conoscenza (o quella di altri) è irrilevante.
non s più come fartelo capire, mi rispondi solo che tu lo conosci e che non è così ecc. confermando che, appunto, ciò che per me può essere un insulto per te può non esserlo e viceversa.


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> io aggiungerei, tra i possibili motivi di ban, anche i ripetuti insulti e la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli utenti, che mi pare, quantomeno doverosa.


bisognerebbe anche cercare di non meritarseli, gli insulti.
Anche questo mi sembra più che doveroso.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari, ma solo magari, non ha iniziato lui?
> No perchè adesso dire che si sta difendendo dopo tutto quello che ha combinato mi sembra un tantinello eccessivo eh



In effetti potresti avere ragione. Ormai è da così tanto tempo che esista questa situazione.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahhahhaahaahahaa



Ciao

Già ...


sienne


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me hanno dato della troia senza usare nemmeno una parola fuori posto. Se mi sento insultata posso chiedere il ban? Che facciamo con gli insulti, come fb con i capezzoli? Quanta ipocresia Gesù


a tal proposito ancora sono estasiato per il tuo "cara" di ieri!  
La classe non è acqua...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, tu sei stata capace, proprio ieri, di dire che il riferimento al vesuvio non era una frase contro i napoletani solo perché conosci chi la ha scritta.
> capirai che una cosa che per me è insultante per te può anche non esserlo, per i motivi più svariati.


Irrilevante, per le risposte che ti ho dato, e anche per come la penso io, non lo è.

Quindi stiamo rimanendo su decisioni diverse, in base al sentire e alla soggettività della nostra individualità. 

Io comprendo la tua, la accetto e spero che venga compresa la mia ed accetta, si spera. Altrimenti, comprendo ed accetto la tua, senza bisogno di essere compreso ed accettato.


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bisognerebbe anche cercare di non meritarseli, gli insulti.
> Anche questo mi sembra più che doveroso.



credo che difficilmente qualcuno, intendo chiunque di noi, sia stato insultato tanto come qui, nella sua vita reale:singleeye:
per es. io proprio NO


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me hanno dato della troia senza usare nemmeno una parola fuori posto. Se mi sento insultata posso chiedere il ban? Che facciamo con gli insulti, *come fb con i capezzoli? *Quanta ipocresia Gesù



vale a dire? 
non uso fb...


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Irrilevante, per le risposte che ti ho dato, e anche per come la penso io, non lo è.
> 
> Quindi stiamo rimanendo su decisioni diverse, in base al sentire e alla soggettività della nostra individualità.
> 
> Io comprendo la tua, la accetto e spero che venga compresa la mia ed accetta, si spera. Altrimenti, comprendo ed accetto la tua, senza bisogno di essere compreso ed accettato.



Ciao

questo significa, che tutto allora va accettato, perché ci sarà sempre un soggetto, che soggettivamente lo trova giusto. :up:


sienne


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Irrilevante, per le risposte che ti ho dato, e anche per come la penso io, non lo è.
> 
> Quindi stiamo rimanendo su decisioni diverse, in base al sentire e alla soggettività della nostra individualità.
> 
> Io comprendo la tua, la accetto e spero che venga compresa la mia ed accetta, si spera. Altrimenti, comprendo ed accetto la tua, senza bisogno di essere compreso ed accettato.


è irrilevante perché non è che stanno tutti nella tua testa, e se ci mettiamo a decidere cosa è lecito da cosa non lo è non avremo mai uniformità, s non verso l'appiattimento.

a latere, quella frase E' razzista, come la giri la giri. se mi dici che chi l'ha scritta l'ha scritta apposta perché così colpiva più duro chi voleva colpire ti dico che è una bassezza ugualmente.


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vale a dire?
> non uso fb...


vengono censurati, ed eventuali foto rimosse.


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo significa, che tutto allora va accettato, perché ci sarà sempre un soggetto, che soggettivamente lo trova giusto. :up:
> 
> ...


esatto.


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> credo che difficilmente qualcuno, intendo chiunque di noi, sia stato insultato tanto come qui, nella sua vita reale:singleeye:
> per es. io proprio NO


ma non avevamo detto che un forum è un forum?
Pure le sanzioni sono solo virtuali, tipo i ban.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> esatto.



Ciao

che cozza, con un casino di cose ... però. 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2015)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> Questo è il testo attualmente vigente
> 
> è causa di ban permanente e definitivo:
> La pubblicazione di dati sensibili degli utenti (nome,cognome,numero telefonico, etc...) o di conversazioni private, senza eccezioni
> ...


La formulazione per certi versi migliora, ma è anche più debole:

1) Mi pare di aver letto giusto ieri una conversazione riportata nella quale era leggibile il vero nome di un utente:
se questo regolamento fosse in vigore l'utente che lo ha pubblicato (anche se ne aveva il consenso) sarebbe da bannare permanentemente.
2) Storicamente molti utenti hanno aperto discussioni in cui facevano gli auguri di compleanno a un altro utente che non aveva reso noto quel dato sul proprio profilo: sarebbero ora da bannare
*)Lo specificare "senza eccezioni" toglie discrezionalità all'amministrazione e ne delegittima l'operato in caso di rimodulazione, anche giusta, della sanzione.

Di solito, più una norma è breve, meno è fraintendibile e più è versatile, per esempio:

La pubblicazione di qualsiasi tipo di dato sensibile o di comunicazione privata degli utenti, senza l'esplicita autorizzazione degli interessati e dell'Amministrazione, verrà punita, ad insindacabile giudizio dell'Amministrazione stessa, con una sanzione che va dalla sospensione dell'account di durata variabile al ban permanente.


----------



## TradiAdmin (20 Gennaio 2015)

Signore e signori,

vi ricordo che questo 3d è solo e ripeto solo per i suggerimenti ed i commenti relativi alla norma sui messaggi privati.   e null'altro.

per gli insulti,velati o meno,esiste l'automoderazione,perchè non esiste un metro unico per giudicare l'offensività.

al massimo si possono deragliare i flames.     ma per i singoli post,esistono i rossi,imparate una buona volta ad usarli con criterio e non per punire il forumista che vi sta antipatico.

grazie


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> Signore e signori,
> 
> vi ricordo che questo 3d è solo e ripeto solo per i suggerimenti ed i commenti relativi alla norma sui messaggi privati.   e null'altro.
> 
> ...


gne gne,


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La formulazione per certi versi migliora, ma è anche più debole:
> 
> 1) Mi pare di aver letto giusto ieri una conversazione riportata nella quale era leggibile il vero nome di un utente:
> se questo regolamento fosse in vigore l'utente che lo ha pubblicato (anche se ne aveva il consenso) sarebbe da bannare permanentemente.
> ...


Fossero tutte le capre come te...


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma non avevamo detto che un forum è un forum?
> Pure le sanzioni sono solo virtuali, tipo i ban.



e quindi cosa ci meritiamo in pratica?:singleeye:


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vengono censurati, ed eventuali foto rimosse.



ah, certo, immagino

comunque ho scoperto che una dei miei cani ha 7 tettine e l'altra 11...che stranezza!


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> Signore e signori,
> 
> vi ricordo che questo 3d è solo e ripeto solo per i suggerimenti ed i commenti relativi alla norma sui messaggi privati.   e null'altro.
> 
> ...


Mi è  venuto un brivido lungo la schiena....che potere....


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fossero tutte le capre come te...


Non vorrei mai vivere in un mondo in cui lo fossero...
E neppure tu, fidati.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non vorrei mai vivere in un mondo in cui lo fossero...
> E neppure tu, fidati.


Infatti son diventata una vacca.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti son diventata una vacca.


Le prime dieci/dodici risposte che ho pensato di darti erano da censurare, poi ho smesso di pensarci...


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La formulazione per certi versi migliora, ma è anche più debole:
> 
> 1) Mi pare di aver letto giusto ieri una conversazione riportata nella quale era leggibile il vero nome di un utente:
> se questo regolamento fosse in vigore l'utente che lo ha pubblicato (anche se ne aveva il consenso) sarebbe da bannare permanentemente.
> ...


non mi pare che qualcuno abbia pubblicato nomi propri di forumisti,ma può essermi sfuggito.
e la tua interpretazione mi pare un filo rigida,ma intuisco che stai estremizzando a titolo esemplificativo.

la tua controproposta ha un senso.   magari nella conclusione ti 6 imbelinato nello scrivere (e se capita a te,siamo tutti assolti  )

io chioserei dicendo che l'Amministrazione si riserva di irrogare una sanzione che a seconda della gravità del caso può giungere fino al ban permanente dell'account dell'utente colpevole.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le prime dieci/dodici risposte che ho pensato di darti erano da censurare, poi ho smesso di pensarci...


Scusa.Niente piu umorismo spicciolo se scateno risposte oscene.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi pare che qualcuno abbia pubblicato nomi propri di forumisti,ma può essermi sfuggito.
> e la tua interpretazione mi pare un filo rigida,ma intuisco che stai estremizzando a titolo esemplificativo.
> 
> la tua controproposta ha un senso. magari nella conclusione ti 6 imbelinato nello scrivere (e se capita a te,siamo tutti assolti  )
> ...


Qualcuno l'ha fatto e tu l'hai anche salutato 

Ovviamente sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo per valutare gli eventuali punti deboli della norma: immaginalo come uno stress test per le banche o la prova della beta di un gioco.
Dal mio punto di vista lo faccio nell'esclusivo interesse del forum.

Dov'è che sono inciampato in quello che ho scritto dfi preciso?


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Scusa.Niente piu umorismo spicciolo se scateno risposte oscene.


Qui si fa umorismo solo sul regolamnto! 

Absit iniuria verbis.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'ha fatto e tu l'hai anche salutato
> 
> Ovviamente sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo per valutare gli eventuali punti deboli della norma: immaginalo come uno stress test per le banche o la prova della beta di un gioco.
> Dal mio punto di vista lo faccio nell'esclusivo interesse del forum.
> ...


se rileggi l'ultima frase del tuo intervento,manca un " fino al"

sì ho capito il tuo intento.    si potrebbe mantenere l'impostazione data, eliminando il senza eccezioni?


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ah, certo, immagino
> 
> comunque ho scoperto che una dei miei cani ha 7 tettine e l'altra 11...che stranezza!


è una cosa che varia da cane a cane?


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qui si fa umorismo solo sul regolamnto!
> 
> Absit iniuria verbis.


Ma mi posso anche risparmiare.Lascio le cose serie ai grandi....e mi volatilizzo.Non c'erano riferimenti di tipo sessuale cmq nelle mie risposte.Buona discussione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se rileggi l'ultima frase del tuo intervento,manca un " fino al"
> 
> sì ho capito il tuo intento. si potrebbe mantenere l'impostazione data, eliminando il senza eccezioni?


La pubblicazione di qualsiasi tipo di dato sensibile o di comunicazione privata degli utenti, senza l'esplicita autorizzazione degli interessati e dell'Amministrazione, verrà punita, ad insindacabile giudizio dell'Amministrazione stessa, con una sanzione che va *dalla* sospensione dell'account di durata variabile *al* ban permanente.

Se dici che al posto dell'*al* nerettato alla fine ci sta meglio un "fino al", non ho obiezioni...
Comunque il senso della frase è quello sottolineato.

Eliminare il senza eccezioni toglie anche molti problemi, ma un'aggiuntina sul fatto che "l'amministrazione si riserva una certa discrezionalità" ne toglierebbe anche altri.

Poi magari chi viene bannato non farà così il capzioso, ma non si sa mai...


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La formulazione per certi versi migliora, ma è anche più debole:
> 
> 1) Mi pare di aver letto giusto ieri una conversazione riportata nella quale era leggibile il vero nome di un utente:
> se questo regolamento fosse in vigore l'utente che lo ha pubblicato (anche se ne aveva il consenso) sarebbe da bannare permanentemente.
> ...


Credo che questa sia la sintesi di quello che intendevano President e Tebe. L'unica cosa che, a mio modesto avviso, manterrei, è il divieto assoluto della pubblicazione dei dati sensibili, anche se c'è il consenso degli interessati... ma è una paranoia mia, probabile...


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La pubblicazione di qualsiasi tipo di dato sensibile o di comunicazione privata degli utenti, senza l'esplicita autorizzazione degli interessati e dell'Amministrazione, verrà punita, ad insindacabile giudizio dell'Amministrazione stessa, con una sanzione che va *dalla* sospensione dell'account di durata variabile *al* ban permanente.
> 
> Se dici che al posto dell'*al* nerettato alla fine ci sta meglio un "fino al", non ho obiezioni...
> Comunque il senso della frase è quello sottolineato.
> ...


non c'è soluzione per coloro che in malafede contestano il diritto dell'Amministrazione a decidere.

vedo se mi esce una riformulazione della norma,a questo punto,tenendo conto delle varie osservazioni


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e quindi cosa ci meritiamo in pratica?:singleeye:


bisogna meritare qualcosa per forza, non considerare tutto questo per quello che è?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo significa, che tutto allora va accettato, perché ci sarà sempre un soggetto, che soggettivamente lo trova giusto. :up:
> 
> ...


Non ho scritto questo. Nemmeno lo penso.

Forse bisognerebbe allargare gli orizzonti e soffermarsi alle proprie risposte dando il beneficio del dubbio a quello che si pensa rispondendo, perchè dall'altra parte ci sta chi scrive con dietro la propria storia reale e forumistica. Dietro la storia reale il senso di quello che viene scritto sta spesso in quello che noi non sappiamo, in quella forumistica a volte quella della rottura di coglioni su incomprensioni e diatribe senza senso.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo. Nemmeno lo penso.
> 
> Forse bisognerebbe allargare gli orizzonti e soffermarsi alle proprie risposte dando il beneficio del dubbio a quello che si pensa rispondendo, perchè dall'altra parte ci sta chi scrive con dietro la propria storia reale e forumistica. Dietro la storia reale il senso di quello che viene scritto sta spesso in quello che noi non sappiamo, in quella forumistica a volte quella della rottura di coglioni su incomprensioni e diatribe senza senso.



Ciao

giusto. Non sappiamo nulla. Allora stiamocene zitti. 
Strano che non funziona così.


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> giusto. Non sappiamo nulla. Allora stiamocene zitti.
> Strano che non funziona così.
> ...


Dimmi nel post che mi hai quotato, la frase che hai appena scritto, dice quello che TU stai scrivendo?


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dimmi nel post che mi hai quotato, la frase che hai appena scritto, dice quello che TU stai scrivendo?



Ciao

rileggiti da solo ... c'è come non c'è. Ho solo giocato con la monetina ... e ho scelto. 

PS: Chi prende l'altro molto in considerazione, non sei sicuramente tu. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rileggiti da solo ... c'è come non c'è. Ho solo giocato con la monetina ... e ho scelto.
> 
> ...


Non mi hai risposto. Ma ormai è una tua costante, oltre quella di giudicarmi.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> No.  proprio no.
> 
> esempio pratico: Lunaiena scrive a X per sapere come sta.   privato generico.    pubblicabile?  sì,io almeno darei il consenso; e se lo da anche X,si può pubblicare.
> 
> ...


ma dire che lunaiena ha  chiesto la cancellazione di un messaggio è riportare il contenuto di un privato tra l'amministrazione e l'utente?
perché è successo tranquillamente


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a tal proposito ancora sono estasiato per il tuo "cara" di ieri!
> La classe non è acqua...



grazie, troppo *caro... *

ma poi non era veramente un "vaffan" a Minerva, che leggo volentieri sperando sempre si "scopra" e si "sveli" un po di più... era un "dai non fare ancora la gnorri!!"


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Gennaio 2015)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> Questo è il testo attualmente vigente
> 
> è causa di ban permanente e definitivo:
> La pubblicazione di dati sensibili degli utenti (nome,cognome,numero telefonico, etc...) o di conversazioni private, senza eccezioni
> ...


ok per me


----------



## zadig (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> grazie, troppo *caro... *
> 
> ma poi non era veramente un "vaffan" a Minerva, che leggo volentieri sperando sempre si "scopra" e si "sveli" un po di più... era un "dai non fare ancora la gnorri!!"


prego, carissima! 

Non posso arrivare a capire certe finezze tipicamente femminili, solo a percepirne qualcuna ma sì, più o meno avevo capito il senso.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in più, gli insulti hanno molte facce ... non è la parola in sé.
> 
> ...


QUOTO


----------

